

Omnisio (YC Winter 08) launches  - arasakik
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/03/26/slice-and-dice-online-videos-with-omnisio/

======
blored
I've been watching this post closely. First of all I don't think it ever made
the top of the front page, which I think is odd for the techcrunch post
covering the launch of a YC company.

Either the founders didn't make a lot of friends during the YC dinners or
something more probable - everyone knows that Omnisio is a winner. Voting it
up only reveals our own inadequacies.

Because as soon as I saw this I said wow, I wish I had thought of that, or
better yet, I wish I knew how to do that. This product is going to rock the
socks.

------
axod
(Slightly off topic)

Any heavy flash video just crashes my browser (This app did). Really
irritating :/ (MacBook, firefox 2.0.0.12 defaults) Is this just me, or a known
issue with flash right now?

~~~
pmjordan
I've had plenty of issues with Flash on Linux. It doesn't typically take down
the browser as it used to as plugins are (I think) now run in a separate
process on Opera and Firefox. Konqueror can still crash because of Flash. That
said, I'm not running the latest version of Flash on Linux because it doesn't
even work in anything but Firefox (or presumably anything not Gecko-based).

As far as I can tell, Flash is very stable on Safari on the Mac, there are
probably subtleties in the Flash code that cause occasional breakage on non-
Webkit browsers.

The whole plugin situation is a travesty anyway. Adobe don't care about
anything but IE and Firefox on Windows, so Flash runs like crap on everything
else. I suspect Apple paid Adobe to get Flash working properly on Mac OS X +
Safari.

------
bluelu
What about foreign users? When I add a comment, the US keyboard map is used!

~~~
sratner
We are working to fix that soon. Thanks for the report. -Simon

------
pmjordan
Congratulations on the launch!

This seems one of the more tech-heavy startups from this round, at least from
the outside. I think this has some real potential given the runaway success of
YouTube, etc.

I'm not sure I like the overlay comments, but I suspect the Omnisio guys will
work something out. Cut transitions are a little jarring at the moment, but
I'm sure that can be fixed for version 1.1. :)

In any case, well done so far!

------
Tichy
Just curious, how do they plan to make money?

~~~
ryan
We are considering several ideas, but think about this: with all the
additional data we have about videos (comments, tagged people/highlights,
synchronized slides, and metadata about individual clips in a compilation) we
can better place mid-roll video ads.

The ability to sync video + PPT is also useful for corporate training and
online university courses etc.

In the end we are only 5 months old and still figuring stuff out :)

Ryan

~~~
greendestiny
They all sound like good things to me. I guess that makes syncing things with
video your key weapon. Just a suggestion, why not just have comments under the
video, scrolling up in sync, because most of the comments don't need to be on
the video itself.

------
Bluem00
I found it weird to put comments ON the video...but after the first one, it's
addictive.

------
anupamkapoor
i think placing comments on the video's itself is pretty annoying. perhaps you
can do it on a scrolling sidebar or something ?

------
utnick
I actually like the comments on the video, reminds me of mystery science
theater but with text

well done guys

------
samson
seriously guys...this is just awesome!

